# Jan Welshy DH and Sunshine



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

We are in  love and awe with our beautiful little Sunshine. met for the first time today and the plan is (all going well) we bring her home at the end of next week. I have to admit i was a little jealous as DH seemed to get lots of her attention - but it was beautiful to watch. Shall keep you up to date.

love
Welshy


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Oh Jan so happy for you and your DH.....it is a truly magical moment when you get to meet the child you have soooooo longed for and one you can not explain.......thankyou for taking the trouble to let us know how it all went & i look forward to reading more about sunshine.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Congratulations !!!!!

Enjoy every minute with sunshine xxxx

love 
T
xx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

awww, i have gone all goose pimpley!  lovely news.  so very pleased for you. many congrats. x x x x x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Jan

Thats fab news, so very pleased for you.

How old is she?

OT x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Sunshine is 14 months on Monday (not that we are counting). She is so adorable, cute and has a cheekiness about her! I think she is going to be a daddy's girl though as all eyes were on DH for quite some time, maybe because he was dancing like a deranged monkey!!!!! LOL.
Going out to get high chair, pay off credit card, buggy (pickup), shares in Johnsons baby powder etc, photoframes galour!!!
She's got a crazy little wiggle on her when she dances and definately knows when the camera lense is on her LOL.

Will update ASAP.

LOVE WELSHY, DH AND SUNSHINE X


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

So lovely to read hunny


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

aaaw, how lovely.  Told you your time would come in the end.  Very very happy for you and dh.


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Ohhhh, this has made me smile- have followed you aka 'stalking'   and hoped it would happen for you soon. So happy for you, its fab- welcome to mummy hood xxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

had her weith us all day yesterday and today. Is it right that I get really panicky about all this, I feel on the edge of crying I am so nervous. it is soooooo dawnting what we are doing but DH seems to take it in his stride. I am woirried about everything. she is gourgeuos though!


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Jan

Its so lovely to read your posts  

 to you, I think its natural to be feeling the way you are, it is such a HUGE thing to be doing and until you get her home full time and settled into your routine it will be a bit strange.

I think men are more casual from what I've seen with DH and heard form others and I out it down to the difference in them going back to work and us Mummies being at home and having to do 99% of the caring.  I know just before my DH went back to work I was really worried about what I would do with this child ALL day on my own, how would I cope keeping him entertained as he was on the go all the time.  Intros start to bring things into reality and then you bring them home and a bit more reality hits home, it is scary but it is so worth while and everything will slot into place and your worries will subside with time.

You'll be great!  You already care enough to be worrying and that shows you are a fab Mummy  

Love 
OT x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Aww hunny  

Yep all totally normal, it is a shock to the system and I agree with OT 

The first few weeks are the hardest and a huge adjustment has to be made, be easy on yourselves xxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Thank you you are brill.
Had Sunshine all day 3 days running now at home (FM came yesterday too and I got jealous as Sunshine and her were playing int he car). Sunshine has kissed us and said mummy and daddy but today we got our first, what I would call REAL HEART FELT CWCH'S (WELSHY FOR HUGS). LUSH!
FM says Sunshine has detached herself from her alot, so that is good, bringing her back home for the day today again and SW coming for an hour. Family have emailed photos so we can print them off and make a book for Sunshine to see their faces before she meets them. Hopeing to take her for another stroll in buggy again today. She was climbing all over DH yesterday and he bathed her and cuddled her ready before bed, what a sight to see.
Will update when have a moment.
L
WelshyXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

All sounding wonderful 

I can remember feeling really worried before I met ds2 if we were doing the right thing and would I like him and would he like me.  When I met him I knew I would love him in time and hoped he would come to love me back.  During introductions it felt like I was looking after someone else's child and that was very daunting in case I did something wrong and upset him, sw or fc. I think you build up the meeting of your child into a very large thing in your mind (which of course it is) and then you put a lot of pressure on yourself for it to go well and all be perfect so no wonder you feel panicky. You keep pinching yourself as your dream has finally come true and you are going to be a mummy. 

Once I had him home I could adapt his routine to one that suited us and he became much more ours.  It was very tiring though and I can remember thinking that I would never cope on my own when dh went back to work, but of course you do and I was fine and so will you be.  It is just a huge adjustment to make in your life but for the very best of reasons and, of course, if you were having a birth child you would be having to adjust in just the same way, although newborns lie still for a few months and adopted children do not


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Still sitting in waiting for SW to turn up (now 1hr late and office do not think she is even supposed to be on visit today). Darling Sunshine in afternoon bed nap (although babbling but getting quieter). DH relaxing watching TV (o how he has missed it). We all had lunch together! maybe we will get hour of relax us time for a bit. Washing done, cleaning done, ironing (not enough to bother with), STILL HAVE TO KEEP IN MIND FM IS DOING WASHING FOR SUNSHINE SO I AM VERY LUCKY AT MO.
Getting more and more cwch's and 'aaaaaaaaa daddy and awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww mummy's'.
Gonna catch up on Heroes with DH.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Sounds as though its all going really well.

When do you bring her home?

OT x


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

All sounds amazing      

Please keep us posted as much as you can xxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Sunshine is coming home torrow!!!!!
by the way just after i wrote the last note...

Getting more and more cwch's and 'aaaaaaaaa daddy and awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww mummy's'.
Gonna catch up on Heroes with DH."""""


jan welshy said:


> Still sitting in waiting for SW to turn up (now 1hr late and office do not think she is even supposed to be on visit today). Darling Sunshine in afternoon bed nap (although babbling but getting quieter). DH relaxing watching TV (o how he has missed it). We all had lunch together! maybe we will get hour of relax us time for a bit. Washing done, cleaning done, ironing (not enough to bother with), STILL HAVE TO KEEP IN MIND FM IS DOING WASHING FOR SUNSHINE SO I AM VERY LUCKY AT MO.
> Getting more and more cwch's and 'aaaaaaaaa daddy and awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww mummy's'.
> Gonna catch up on Heroes with DH.


Sunshine had quite a stormer of a tantrum, we gave her her dummy (whilst still in bedcot for afternoon nap), left her to it for 2 mins and she fell back to sleep!!!!! FM says this is how to do it and it seems to work.

Still scared of the whole thing but looking forward to bringin our duaghter home!!!!!

L
Welshy, DH and Sunshine X


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Enjoy today, the first day as a proper family in your own home. 

Normal to be scared but you will settle and get to know your daughter as time goes on , and she you!  It takes time to establish a routine that suits you all but you will get there and that in itself will help no ends with confidence.  

SO so pleased for you!
OT x


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Enjoy your first day as a family. It is sooooooooooo exciting is'n it??

Congratulations and enjoy getting to know your gorgeous Daughter.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

[fly]*Todays the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
              *

* Welcome Home Sunshine    * [/fly]​


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY.....relax and things will be fine.

Welcome home Sunshine


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

THANKYOU ALL SO MUCH.
Took Sunshine for her 6 monthly checkup, cwched to mammy and daddy, doc very pleased with her. Home now, had lots of play, dinner, taught her finger food eating is good (what a mess ha ha).
Sunshine having nap, daddy catching up on tv. Mam is cooking tea (spag bol and lots of it to freeze).
Hope tonight is just as joyfull.
Thanks for al your support.
Love
Welshy DH and Sunshine X


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

awwwwww lovely news. gave me goose pimples reading it. sitting here with a huge grin on my face (not forgetting a lively 2 year old hanging from my shoulder!  )  

look forward to hearing more on ur logorgeous daughter.

lots of love camly and family x x x x


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

whooo-hoooo Welshy & DH

Welcome home sunshine    

enjoy your sag bol - save some for us!!

xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

So many congrats to you both Jan  

Great to hear your fantastic news!

Laine xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

So lovely to read 

If its anything like mine, your freezer will become full of little pots!!!  Everytime I do a spag bol or curry etc I make more so I can divide some up for DS.  

Enjoy every minute.
OT x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Feels like Sunshine has always been here. bit of a tantrum today but i ignored and she settled down, distraction with toys is great cure. Health Visitor happy with everything, some wieght loss but she said this is usual. Daddy now has 2 weeks off so that will be great. Sunshine sleeping got messed up with change of clocks but we are getting back to normal slowly.


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations again!! All sounds soooooo lovely!! 
Enjoy your daughter and all the prescious moments to follow!!
Xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Awww that's wonderful so pleased for you. Enjoy being a Mummy  

CGxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Sorry Jan had a giggle over the clocks going back and mucking up the sleep routine as it happened for us to BUT DD is 9!!!!!!!!

Sounds as though everything is sunny in your house , love reading your stories.

Andrea
xx


----------



## janeo1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Jan
Have followed your posts , and am so happy for you&.  Sunshine sounds absolutely lovely and you sound like you are loving been parents.  I love  happy endings, keep the posts coming
Congratulations!  Enjoy!

Jane x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

OMG. First Health Visit to baby clinic yesterday. Sunshine full of joys, laughing and cuddling, as if on cue!!!! 
"Any concerns?" asked the lovely HV. "Not really, except she has not had a poo today" said a lovely welsh mummy.
"Try some juice and if no show tomorrow afternoon get in touch with doc" said the giggling HV.
Mummy went home and after discussion with daddy we decided wtaered down orange juice and satsuma with afternoon pudding.
Next morning, NO POO!!! Mummy and Daddy decide to give Sunshine weetabix and raspberries. After morning nap Little Miss Poo arrives for Daddy. "Hurrah" shouts Mammy and Daddy, "The poo farie is back".
3 hours later "OMG" says Mammy "It's poo armagedon, another poo has arrived with vengience". no more hurrahs from Mummy and Daddy. Just alesson learnt - good things coome to those who wait and be careful what you wish for.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Oh Jan that is so funny i have been besides myself with laughter.

Hope all is well in your house today.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Ha ha ha!!!!  Jan thats fab!!!

OT x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Took Sunshine for first visit to nanny and Bampi today (my mam and dad). Fantastic (all three of them (nanny, bampi and Sunshine). Susnhine very tired after all this and gave mammy a run for her money re screaming.


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

oh Jan just read this news - so so delighted for you both.

She sounds adorable - apart from poo of course!! xxxx


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Brilliant     xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Sunshine has been sent to us for more than one reason. My Dad (Pops) died last Saturday night, no warning, no illness.
I am SO GLAD  that Sunshine got to meet her Bampi once, and boy what a meet and great, both smiling, giggling and glowing towards each other. Sunshine has kept all of us going with her smile and giggles. I know my Dad and Sunshine were two peas in a pod and only regret that he could not spend time leading her into trouble.


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

So sorry to hear this news Jan,  .

I'm sure you will have some very special memories to share with sunshine.

Bx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

jan, i'm so sorry to read this  

hope sunshine is ok, take care of each other


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Jan

so sorry to read your news...............glad bampi got to meet your Dd and he will continue to watch over you all and smile that you have at last got your well deserved family.



Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Really sorry to hear about your dad!  

My boys have my mum as their guardian angel, so I'm sure sunshine has hers now too.


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

hi Jan, 

Sorry to hear about your dad  

Like the others have said, I'm sure Bampi is looking over Sunshine now

Take care of each other  

love
T
xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Awwwwwww Jan..................I am so sorry to hear about your dad, much love to you hun 

Mel
x


----------



## Becky39 (May 17, 2008)

Oh,

Im so sorry to read ur news. I havent been a member o the adoption side of the site for too long, and i just started to read ur story and was loving the contentment and love in here, im so glad that ur dad got to meet his dear Grand Daughter ... im sure he is up thre smiling down on ur all, always taking care of u ...

She is a gift and camr just at the right time for you all ...

<<<Hugs>>>

Xxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

aw, jan so very sorry to hear about ur dad.    

thinking about u all. take care


love camly x x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your Dad.   

CG xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Jan
So sorry to read about your Dad, what a huge shock for you all.

I'm so pleased your DD got to meet her Bampi, I'm sure it made your Dad so very happy to see you with your family at last.

((((hugs))))
OT x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Thankyou for your kind thoughts. The funeral is tomorrow. Sunshine has helped all the family since Dad died.
Take care everyone and cherish everymoment with the special people in your lives.
Love
WelshyX


----------



## Cars (Apr 27, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your beloved Dad, my thoughts and wishes are with you at this time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

So, so sorry to hear about your dad. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time.xx


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sooooooo sorry to hear your news xxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi all,
We have to move on. Sunshine is the light of our lives. She has made it so much easier (if that is the right term) to cope with Dad eaving for another place.
Sunshine and her Nanny (my mam) are the best of pals, she shouts for Nanny as soon as i take her in the car once a week to see her. Sunshine knows her Bampi, she calls him Bampi and kisses his photo every morning.
She is walking, running really! Sunshine has the best sense of humour going - she cracks us up.
We have put iin the legal papers and hope to finalise before xmas.

I am sorry I have not kept you all up to date, but I know you will understand.

Love to you all.
Welshy, DH and our ray of SunshineX


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Of course we understand Jan and its lovely to hear from you.

Had a little tear in my eye when i read sunshine kisses bampi photo......my DD who is nearly 10 said the other day "When you die do you talk in heaven??" ME "Yes of course darling why do you ask??" DD "Great then at long last I can talk to my Grandad!" (this was my dad who my children did  not get to meet.

Look after yourselves and thank you for the updates.................


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thinking of you xxx


----------

